# CRANK SEAL



## ursamag (Nov 20, 2005)

I have Nissan Altima 1997, 5 speed. Recently the car started making wining noise( coming from the left), I could not figure it what it was so I brought the car to a couple of shops nobody could tell me what was wrong. I had to bring my a car to a dealer and what they told me that my left axle was getting bad and seal on the left part of the transmission(I assume where the axle goes) needs to be replaced. Also they mentioned Crank Seal is leaking too.
I have replaced axles before, but I have no idea about crank seal How difficult it is and where it is located. Also how do you replace the seal on the transmission(is it located on the inner axle itself?) Dealer gave 1000$ estimate to fix those problems. I really need your help
I really appreciate any advice and help Thank you very much


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ursamag said:


> I have Nissan Altima 1997, 5 speed. Recently the car started making wining noise( coming from the left), I could not figure it what it was so I brought the car to a couple of shops nobody could tell me what was wrong. I had to bring my a car to a dealer and what they told me that my left axle was getting bad and seal on the left part of the transmission(I assume where the axle goes) needs to be replaced. Also they mentioned Crank Seal is leaking too.
> I have replaced axles before, but I have no idea about crank seal How difficult it is and where it is located. Also how do you replace the seal on the transmission(is it located on the inner axle itself?) Dealer gave 1000$ estimate to fix those problems. I really need your help
> I really appreciate any advice and help Thank you very much


I believe the seal is on the left side, if your sitting in the dirver's set. If you done axles before you should to able to handle this one.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

This job is fairly easy. The seal is located on the sides of the transaxle, where the inner ends of the driveaxles are splined into the differential side gears. here's what you have to do:
*REMOVAL* 
-raise the vehicle (secure it on jackstands)
-remove the driveaxle
-using a seal removal tool, screwdriver or prybar, carefully pry the seal out of the transaxle bore.
*INSTALLATION*
-using a large section of pipe or a large deep socket as a drift, install the new seal. drive it in carefully and make sure it fully seated!
-put some lubricant on the lip of the new seal.(multi-pupose grease)
-install the driveaxle and be careful not to damage the lip of the new seal.

and I cant think of anything else, so I think thats it. GL


----------

